# Carpenter Taxes/Pay?



## solidoak (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Newbie here!
Myself and my wife are hoping to make the move to Canada at some point early next year to possibly somewhere in B.C or Alberta.
I just found out that income tax can be around 40% of your income, I was just wondering if there were any Carpenters out there who could confirm this or hopefully say it's all wrong and the tax isn't that scary! 
I know income tax is pretty much the same for all occupations depending on salary but It would be nice to a get a carpenters point of view and what kind of salary they are on.
Also can any Carpenters out there advise me on the best way to get a job offer from a Canadian Carpentry/Renovation firm while still in the UK? 
I do realise alot of the Carpentry work in certain areas tends to be formwork but I am a second fix/finishing Carpenter and I would love to stick to that if I could.
I am planning to send out a load of CV's and references but was just interested to know if anybody knew of any particular firms who are willing to take on UK Carpenters and wait the time it takes for us to arrive in Canada. 
I don't expect them to provide a LMO as were looking at the PNP scheme if that makes any difference.
Sorry for the information overload!
Paul.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Wages carpenters in BC: Schedule of Wage Rates : British Columbia - Vancouver Zone
More info on provincial tax rates:
Finance - Personal Income Tax
And on federal tax rates:
What are the income tax rates in Canada?


----------

